# Depressão Tropical DEZ (Atlântico 2011 #AL10)



## Vince (25 Ago 2011 às 10:23)

A sudoeste de Cabo Verde formou-se a depressão tropical nº10, está previsto tornar-se Tempestade tropical mas não deverá ter grande futuro pela frente


----------



## adiabático (29 Ago 2011 às 11:06)

*Re: Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2011)*

A remanescente da Depressão Tropical #10 parece ter desenvolvido bastante convecção esta noite:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Ago 2011 às 16:34)

Boas,

Impressionante como de 'restos' , passa a ter forte desenvolvimento esta depressão desclassificada!! 






Será que irão repromove-la??

Qual será o seu caminho?! ( Visto que parece estar geoestacionaria)

Que dirão os modelos a este desenvolvimento??

A ver vamos


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2011 às 22:23)

Não tem circulação na superfície, portanto nada feito


----------

